# Diablo 2 mit oder ohne Erweiterung



## kilozuga (2. März 2010)

Moin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich möchte mir gerne Diablo 2 kaufen. Meine Frage ist ob es sich lohnt gleich von Anfang mit der Erweiterung zu starten oder ob es auch reicht die erst später zu kaufen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Und noch ne andere Frage, wie heisst die Klasse mit dem Bogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (2. März 2010)

1. Ja, da Runen ect. bereits im ersten Akt+ droppen, und du einen größeren Schatz besitzt. 2. Amazone, oder Barbar, usw. anlegen und schießen können mehrere, aber richtig Schaden damit zu verursachen Amazone


----------



## Zhumira (3. März 2010)

Hey, 

Bogen anlegen kann theoretisch jede Klasse - gibt keine Anforderungen, ausgenommen die Matronenbögen/Matriarchenbögen die NUR für Amazonen sind.. Standardmäßig auf Bogen ausgelegt gibts nur die Amazonen die Skills speziell für Bogen ham. 

Gibt auch auf der Diablo-Page von ingame (weiß nich ob ich hier links schreiben darf deswegen halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nen Guide für nen Paladin der mit Bögen kämpft, soll auch recht witzig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Ja, direkt mit LoD starten is vorteilhaft (Gründe wurden genannt + weiterer Akt (= +6 Quests inkl. weiteren Bossen, Extra-Resistenzen, 3 Extrarunen, nen weiteren Söldner und 2 "beliebte" Farmspots für Items))


----------



## kilozuga (4. März 2010)

Vielen dank für die guten Antworten! Dann werd ich wohl einen Amazonen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist diese Klasse gut zum anfangen?

Andere Frage: Läuft Diablo 2 auf Windows 7 64-bit? :/


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

kilozuga schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die guten Antworten! Dann werd ich wohl einen Amazonen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja wieso sollte es nicht funktionieren 
so why should it not work


----------



## Sulli (5. März 2010)

nen Tip noch von mir .. schau mal bei http://diablo3.ingam...deid=324&page=1 vorbei .. ist nen toller Guide für Anfänger .. und naja einige die sich schon auskennen werden bestimmt noch was daraus lernen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ausserden gibs da noch andere Guides .. ach schau einfach mal rein ..


----------



## Bendt (8. November 2010)

Der Guide taugt ja mal garnichts für Anfänger. Steht sogar im ersten Absatz:


> *Jemand, der* noch nie zuvor ne Amazone angefasst hat, aber wohl *mit D2 an sich vertraut ist*



Viel zu viele "Fachbegriffe" und auf die Grundlagen des Spiels wird überhaupt nicht eingegangen...

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Fremder123 (9. November 2010)

Antwort #6 ist vom März, also 8 Monate alt... in der Zwischenzeit wird der TE wahrscheinlich gefunden haben was er suchte.


----------



## Bendt (19. November 2010)

Dennoch hat sich an dem Guide nichts geändert!


----------



## Scoo (28. November 2010)

Und wer etwas frischen Wind in Diablo 2 reinbekommen will soll mal Chaos Empire ausprobieren.

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=260686

Ich habs damals gespielt und muss sagen das es sehr gelungen ist.


----------

